# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Guide for glute injection?

## GFA

Anyone know a good site/document for glute injections? Self administered. 

My last quad injection hurts like hell and walking is difficult. My quads usually start hurting 12 hours after injection and stops usually 2-3 days later. 

This time its really sore tho. I want to try to do glute next so I can walk  :Smilie:

----------


## bass

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7otcmsn0Vts

----------


## zaggahamma

be rugged

----------


## Mr Bill

> Anyone know a good site/document for glute injections? Self administered. 
> 
> My last quad injection hurts like hell and walking is difficult. My quads usually start hurting 12 hours after injection and stops usually 2-3 days later. 
> 
> This time its really sore tho. I want to try to do glute next so I can walk


Do you inject the T real slow? I slide the needle in I don't dart it in and I inject sloooow. I inject in the quad and the glute and it feels the same the day after in both spots but I wouldn't say it hurts.

----------


## bass

> be rugged


LOL, that stabbing action is a little over done! no need to stab that hard, simply guide it in with one motion.

----------


## GFA

> Do you inject the T real slow? I slide the needle in I don't dart it in and I inject sloooow. I inject in the quad and the glute and it feels the same the day after in both spots but I wouldn't say it hurts.


Ya I slide the needle in and inject slow as well. 25g 1" needle. Maybe I need to inject slower. Last time was 10 secs or so to inject. Going to try glute next. Thanks for the vid link  :Smilie:

----------


## bass

you need more like a minute or so, 10 seconds is way too fat for injecting oil.

----------


## GFA

> you need more like a minute or so, 10 seconds is way too fat for injecting oil.


Well that would explain it  :Wink:  Previously it took maybe 20+ seconds. Ill try a slow minute long injection to see if that makes a difference.

----------


## Indiana J

I just discovered quad injection, wow so much easier! And after the 1st pin in each its virtually painless.

----------


## GFA

> I just discovered quad injection, wow so much easier! And after the 1st pin in each its virtually painless.


I had no pain from the actual injection, the post injection pain is what is bothering me now but most likely due to the injection speed like bass said. Will try 1 minute next week and see how the post injection pain is.

----------


## kelkel

Go to "spot injections . com"

Put the above together without the spaces. Wanted it to get through the filter.

----------


## vinceproduction

Wow great resource! I've never injected anywhere besides glutes (actually my wife does it, she actually looks forward to the weekly shots! Lol) is there any benefit locally to spot injections?

----------


## Mr Bill

> I had no pain from the actual injection, the post injection pain is what is bothering me now but most likely due to the injection speed like bass said. Will try 1 minute next week and see how the post injection pain is.


Yeah slow it down and it will be alot better. Injecting into the glutes that fast would cause post injection pain also

----------


## fit2bOld

I have warmed my test before I draw it and have never had any pain regardless of the size of the dose

----------


## GFA

Did my quad injection yesterday with a 30 count injection, .5 cc. Quad feels MUCH better today post injection. 

Thanks for the assist guys! Made a huge difference in post injection pain.

----------


## jamotech

I takes me about 15 seconds to inject a ml, I dont massage after, I have almost no pain, usually its literally none. Personally ive never understood why people take a warm shower first, insert the needle the needle real slow, warm the oil, inject real slow. Ive tried all that stuff except warming the oil, and none of it has changed pain. If anything inserting the needle slowly will cause more trauma underneath, and as far as massaging after... its just never made a difference for me either. just my 2 cents.

----------


## bullshark99

Very good stuff Bass, tnx

----------


## HRTstudent

I injected my gf with 1 cc of b12 in the glute. I read a couple articles and watched a couple videos on youtube.

The most useful thing I learned to reduce pain was to use a different needle than you draw with and inject slowly.

I have no idea how b12 is different than test cypionate , but the protocol would be the same. Don't forget to wipe with a alcohol pad!

----------


## GFA

> I injected my gf with 1 cc of b12 in the glute. I read a couple articles and watched a couple videos on youtube.
> 
> The most useful thing I learned to reduce pain was to use a different needle than you draw with and inject slowly.
> 
> I have no idea how b12 is different than test cypionate, but the protocol would be the same. Don't forget to wipe with a alcohol pad!


Is B12 a water based injection? 

The speed of the injection for the test-c made a huge difference. I had a little soreness the same day but nothing the day after. I did a 30 count with 25g 1" needle into the quad. 

Never any pain with the actual injection. 

Also I wipe the vial before drawing, wipe pre/post injection and wipe the vial again before putting it away. Dont want to get an infection.

----------


## jamotech

> The most useful thing I learned to reduce pain was to use a different needle than you draw with


diddo

----------


## jamotech

> Also I wipe the vial before drawing, wipe pre/post injection and wipe the vial again before putting it away. Dont want to get an infection.


diddo again!

----------

